# omega labs.



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I put in omega labs and a hair testing company comes up.Does any one know if there still around or am i doing somthink stupid....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

any ideas as no repsonse from mails (3 weeks old ;-) shame if gone as good stuff


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

yes good IGF but **** service still owes me water from 2 years ago.


----------

